# Sticker destroyed, what can I rebuild with?



## Brett (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm unable to buy anything online or new cubes or whatever. My red side is already completely gone so creating a new blackside is out of the question.

During a solve my orange center sticker finally gave out. it's been through christmas so it did last awhile. The white part is completely missing it's sticky and only half the orange part is left anyway. Currently I taped the orange part (what's left of it) back onto the black plastic, but it's rubbing off and sticky.

So. What household materials can be used to hold this sticker on for around 3 more months?


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well in this condition I would simply consider buying a new cube localy. It sounds like it needs to retire lol. Either that or beg your parents to buy a new cube online or get new stickers from cubesmith.

You can always paint your cube to?


----------



## Brett (Aug 11, 2008)

Parents = Anti cube. In 3 months I can drive myself.

Unless when she's in target I sneak away, pay for a cube myself, and hide it until I get home 

Wouldn't painting add a weird texture as compared the the laminated/stickerless sides I currently have?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2008)

depends on what type of paint...


----------



## Cuber2112 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think buying a new cube would be cheaper than buying paint for each color and you wont have to go through the trouble of painting.


----------



## Noiram (Aug 11, 2008)

Duct tape?
Haven't tried myself. Just a theory i've got. Might work, or it'll just get sticky and messy after some use..


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2008)

Electrical tape? Though I doubt you'd have electrical tape of various colors just lying around.

You can't ask a friend to order stickers or buy a cube for you or something? Order from Cubesmith yourself and pay with a money order? Have stickers delivered to a friend or neighbor to prevent parental suspicions?


----------



## mrbiggs (Aug 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> Electrical tape? Though I doubt you'd have electrical tape of various colors just lying around.



I used this and it worked fine. You only need two colors right now.


----------



## immortalcube (Aug 12, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Electrical tape? Though I doubt you'd have electrical tape of various colors just lying around.
> ...



Electrical tape works very well, if you can find a way to cut it precisely.


----------



## Brett (Aug 12, 2008)

My mom has some straight edge cutter for scrap booking, so that's covered. the only problem left is that I only have one color, and that's black. (two black sides? I feel like it'd be cheating )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2008)

V-Cube stickers feel like they're electrical tape. And I have to say that I think I would rate V-Cube stickers better than Cubesmith stickers - they can be removed and replaced and still be essentially good as new! Unfortunately, I'm going to take all of mine off and replace them with Cubesmith stickers because I can't handle the colors.

But all of that to say that I think electrical tape could very well be the best possible choice for stickers, if it was the right thickness and you could cut it accurately.


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2008)

just ask for a DIY and some stickers.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you can't buy new stickers/cubes under any circumstances, you can try any of the following:

Duct tape
Colored Masking tape
Colored paper taped on with transparent sticky tape
Acrylic paint
Poster colour (Not recommended, wears off quite easily)
Spray paint (Takes a lot of time and precision)

In my young cubing days I used almost all of what I listed above, and they worked, but only for a while. Also, they give my cube a very weird texture. Nothing beats the real stickers. If you can, go out and look for stickers. If you cannot find any, get a new cube. But if you're going to buy a new cube, you might as well buy a DIY, not a storebought. They're often cheaper (excluding shipping) and way better in every way imaginable. 

Edit: For removing the sticky stuff left behind by the stickers (adhesive), you can try dabbing some tissue paper in WD-40 or lighter fluid and rub the adhesive off. It's _wayyyyyy_ easier than scraping it off with your nails.


----------



## Brett (Aug 14, 2008)

When I removed my red side I used acne pads, the sticky didn't have a chance.

Currently my cube... exploded :/, It's sitting here on my desk in pieces, so the sticker isn't my biggest problem anymore. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 14, 2008)

When that happened to me, I used sticker paper I found and I colored it.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 14, 2008)

Use a LEGO cube!


----------



## DuctCube (Apr 28, 2010)

i actually made duct tape stickers for a 3x3, it was pretty cool and worked pretty good, however i bought cubesmith stickers and put them on.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 28, 2010)

Stop bumping 2 year old threads please.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Make yourself a PayPal account...or take your bike to get to a store to buy a cube.

You can also buy CubeSmith stickers buy sending cash in a letter.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 28, 2010)

This is what happens when you use Rubik's. The stickers suck.

Just save up for new stickers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> This is what happens when you use Rubik's. The stickers suck.
> 
> Just save up for new stickers.



Haha, my new Rubik's Cube has quite amazing stickers.


----------



## TioMario (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's something you could do:
1) Take colored paper
2) Cut some transparent tape on it
3) Cut little 1,5x1,5x1,5 centimeters squares.
4) Paste them on your cube somehow (there goes the flaw )

EDIT: I have an old type A, a Ghost hand and a 6 months old Rubik's storebought, and it's my main speedcube. The stickers are epicly worn out but they will work for like 2 more months. How old is your cube?, storebought sickers are VERY good in my opinion, you might have abrasive hands .


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the OP would have found a solution by now.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 28, 2010)

Uh...you gotta bus it kid. Seriously, Cubesmith. It's cheap. You gotta find a way, like getting some gift cards that work like credit cards from your local Fred Meyer type store. I don't live in Maryland, but that's where I would go. A good supermarket type place.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 29, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Stop bumping 2 year old threads please.



Lol this thread should be locked by the mod....


----------

